# Junk Or Treasure



## hotwheelergeo (Jun 12, 2009)

Hello. I found this track set while working under my brother in laws house this week end. I am not a slot cars collector and know nothing regarding this hobby.I thought this might a for good topic of conversation. The track is identified as Eldron made both in the USA and Canada. The cars are Eldron and Strombecker corp.


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

My advice is to do some research before you put it up for auction, if you desire. You may find some collectors if you search further. Hold it as long as you can as I have quickly flung it into the wind and an eagle caught it as it was falling. Research, as those are not common around here but a voice may sound.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

I know little about Eldon, the bodies I've seen in person have been a bit on the basic side. I think Bobch had some for a while. Hopefully he'll post. Some of the Strombecker cars are nicely done, and bring reasonable prices on fleabay - not close to Cox or other higher dollar cars mind you, but decent. I know some of the older Strombeckers had metal chassis, and the newest were all plastic. I have seen some of the latter available NOS.

Not junk for sure, a nice find. Can't give even a vague, approximate value on what I can see.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

those are cool!
good haul...


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Nice looking find. Head of to epay to do some research. Looks like you have some nice ones that might get you a buck or two. Didn't know Eldon did a Cheetah. They look sweet in their orange livery! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Btw*

BTW, us slot car nuts consider just about anything slot related "treasure"... :tongue:

Scott


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Uuuuum yeah I like Eldons...*



SplitPoster said:


> I know little about Eldon, the bodies I've seen in person have been a bit on the basic side. I think Bobch had some for a while. Hopefully he'll post. Some of the Strombecker cars are nicely done, and bring reasonable prices on fleabay - not close to Cox or other higher dollar cars mind you, but decent. I know some of the older Strombeckers had metal chassis, and the newest were all plastic. I have seen some of the latter available NOS.
> 
> Not junk for sure, a nice find. Can't give even a vague, approximate value on what I can see.


Well Split yes I did have a bunch of Eldons and yes they did make quite a few basic cars at first in the early 60s. Then they started to realy Beef it up with the 67/68 Camaro, 69 Camaro, different style Mustangs, Mid and late 60s Chargers. They also had a Kewl Dune buggy that only came in Purple or Lime Green. Then one of my favorites was the VW Bug & that was also nicely re-casted by Cox with a Gas Tank on the drivers door. I believe they had to fix a casting problem and added the gas tank to the mold? Joez if you are reading this ELDON did cast the VW Bug in dark and light PINK! :woohoo:

Eldon was bought out by Cox in the early 70s. Cox changed the chassis to a sidewinder which had a gear molded into one of the rear gray rims. Cox had already had their own metal chassis & more expensive 1/32 slot cars but, it looks like they wanted to take the Eldon Home track idea also and this was a perfect way to do it. Unfortunatly Cox only made a few Can Am bodies and did the 69 Camaro and Mustang bodies for a short lived time.

Now most all of these bodies are Strombeckers except for a couple. Strombecker used little blue tabs to hold on thier bodies and 3 are needed to hold the body on correctly.

I would not say that you have a bunch of Rare and Highly sought after slot cars here but, there are many people in the 1/32 slot car world that would surely enjoy getting thier mits on this stuff so, just take good pictures and mention any breaks or problems and sell away. 

Sethndaddy in the slot car section on HT bought the last of my Eldons and may be interested in these? Or not? If you click on the STICKY Customs thread Sethndaddy (Ed) started you will find him and could PM him about these. He likes old school slots and now is into 1/32 pretty heavily as are a few others here also.

On an interesting note about Eldon Slot Cars. Eldon was a MADE IN USA slot car but also MADE IN CANADA too. There are many Eldon cars that were molded in different colors in Canada that were not made in the USA and the Muscle Cars are the ones that would bring a higher collectabily for this kind of color difference. Canada cars were sold in Canada and USA cars were sold in USA. That is the one thing that realy made me interested in Eldons.

Another neat Eldon collector bonus is that the 69 Camaro and 69 Mustang were also available in a Chrome red and blue version with some very good selling sets so, they were alot of them & alot of them with broken window post and glued on parts that came with the cars...Eeeeeeeeeeew how sad...gluuuuuuuuuuuuuuue...aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!!! Still good chrome bodies can be found and usualy picked up for a decent price as the chrome was often flaking off. The bonus is that if you wanted to get some different colored Camaros or Mustangs (they were only made in a few plastic molded colors ) you could strip the chrome ones and get some neat colors as they molded them up in many colors under the chrome....Oh Yeah! Tan, Metalic Green, Yellow, a clear type of white and who knows what else what other colors were under those chrome cars???

When I found Hobby Talk I was doing AFX & Eldons and was getting ready to customize both scales of slot cars. Then I realized that having 2 kids was more time consuming than I imagined. The Eldons went bye, bye and started doing custom ho slot cars with my new Hobby Talk friends. 

Sorry for the rambling on and on. Eldons and other 1/32 slot cars from the 60s and 70s do have a good following. The Eldons realy can be cleaned and buffed up nice without any wax. Just a buffing pad in a dremel.

Eldons catch phrase was "Eldon just for the fun of it!" I have always wondered if Putt Putt ever had to give them any money? "Putt, Putt for the fun of it!" Kind of like the how many licks does it take to get to the center of a Tootsie Roll Tootsie Pop question for me...the world may never know??? oooooh dang. 

Bob...oh great I am going to have 1/32 flashbacks now...zilla


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

I would like to thank Bob for his input as I knew someone here would have an appreciative knowledge of these cars. Bob, those flashbacks aren't from 1/32 slot cars but from the fumes of painting slot cars without the mask. We need a sticky called "Just Ask Bob." Then we could all call you Bob.....not for profit.......Zilla.


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Concidering the circumstance and the fun and adventure you've had with this find so far , consider it valuble.

I'm not an expert but I'd say you've hit the 4 didget numbers just discovering the stuff.

Anything after that will be a bonus.

Good luck, Gonzo


----------



## hotwheelergeo (Jun 12, 2009)

Hello everyone. Thanks for the input. I was happy to see the interest in this find. The cars are the plastic bodies only. The undercarriages are in the back ground in a pile. I would be happy to give them to any one who will pay the postage. I spend most of my time on the die cast form as I like to collect the 1/64 scale hot wheels and matchbox cars. It would have been great to find a chest of those under the house.


----------



## alfaslot1 (May 27, 2005)

Hi i would be happy to buy them from you.let me know.
thanks, greg


----------



## hotwheelergeo (Jun 12, 2009)

HI Greg. please email at [email protected] and we can exchange information etc. Let me know if you also want the track that was with the cars. Thanks George


----------



## alfaslot1 (May 27, 2005)

*slots*

Hi George e-mail sent,thank you.
regards, greg


----------

